# Sigma 14-24mm f/2.8 ART Review + Comparisons | Dustin



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 30, 2018)

I’ve released my content on the Sigma 14-24 ART today, which I consider to be perhaps Sigma’s finest work yet. Very few flaws that I could see, and outstanding results when paired with either my 5D Mark IV or Sony a7R3.

Text Review: http://bit.ly/sigma1424ART 
Video Review: http://bit.ly/1424ARTyt
Image Gallery: http://bit.ly/sig1424ig 
Full Video Playlist with Image Quality Segments: http://bit.ly/1424ARTplaylist 

Also, this is a link to a travel article where I primarily used this lens to document the amazing Fairmont Chateau Laurier: http://bit.ly/laurierDA


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Apr 30, 2018)

Here's a few images I've shared to social media from it:



Winter&#x27;s Back...with a Vengeance by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



Even Parliament Mourns #humboldtstrong by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr



One Night at Parliament by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr
(Post work is a little "creative" on this one.



The Chateau Laurier by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

The image gallery has a lot more variety: http://bit.ly/sig1424ig


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 1, 2018)

One more: 



Window to Power (Sigma 14-24 ART Review) by Dustin Abbott, on Flickr

This is a bracketed exposure to allow me to get both the window frame and the scene beyond.


----------



## BeenThere (May 1, 2018)

Dustin,
Are the differences sufficient for you to trade your Tamron 15-30 for this new Sigma lens?


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 1, 2018)

BeenThere said:


> Dustin,
> Are the differences sufficient for you to trade your Tamron 15-30 for this new Sigma lens?



I'm strongly considering it. I discovered during this review period that my Tamron had become slightly decentered, so I have it for service. I'll evaluate what I'll do after I get the Tamron back.


----------



## Ah-Keong (May 2, 2018)

Thanks for the great review!


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (May 2, 2018)

Ah-Keong said:


> Thanks for the great review!



You're welcome!


----------

